# The Insurance battle continues



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/many-older-americans-costs-rise-131227123.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One never knows anymore if what one is reading is the truth.....or just another case of the Associated Press's "fake news" in a political ploy of sabotage. It leaves one with a feeling of hopelessness about what to do. Wait and see?

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

More hard data on the subject.

http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2017/3/19/1643727/-DC-journalists-Don-t-let-Republicans-get-away-with-the-failing-Obamacare-lie-Lives-are-at-stake


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> More hard data on the subject.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2017/3/19/1643727/-DC-journalists-Don-t-let-Republicans-get-away-with-the-failing-Obamacare-lie-Lives-are-at-stake


Hard data from a liberal rag....more fake news according to the KOS writer below.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/3/4/1496201/-Today-I-quit-Daily-Kos

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

New Ringgold PA is far from being a struggling coal town used to be a clothing mill there now the biggest industry is a junkyard with thousands of u pull it cars . There's a couple of farms left but is mostly a bedroom community for people that work in Allentown and Reading PA . Schuylkill County did have a lot of coal industry but New Ringgold is not a coal town that is a couple of miles north and west. I just wish these reporters would get there facts straight.

I just get tired of putting 60 hours a week at work plus farm and do welding on the side to feed my kids . Then when I go to the store some able bodied punk whips out the Access card to buy food I can't afford and on top of that has cash to buy a pack of Marlboro cigarettes and lottery tickets. This is why people from Schuykill County voted for Trump.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Daily Kos??? Better known as the Daily Kommunist.


----------

